# dog pens!



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 9, 2010)

well i bought some dogs and had no place for them so we threw these up! i will have to post another one with my dogs in them...i think they turned out real good!


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 9, 2010)

good looking. wat gauge wire fence did you use. might have to replace it later on if you get a dog that likes to chew on it.


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 9, 2010)

i am not sure...its that no climb for horses.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 9, 2010)

how much that run ya if ya dont mind me askin. im lookin into buildin some the exact same except with 6 stalls, and heavy gauge chain link


----------



## flswiner (Sep 9, 2010)

I wouldnt use chain link unless you staple it alot like every six inches my dogs just pushed it until they escaped when i had it staples everyfoot. That non climb should work though and nice pen setup. I prefer to use the smaller sguare hog panel and only make em about 3 ft high. Thanks for the motifation I think I migh tgo build some kennels tomorrow


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 10, 2010)

Those are nice. How many stalls u gonna end up with? I counted 5? What are they 6 x10 stalls?  I would like to know also how much that cost been thinking about building me some new ones also. I got mine in 5x10 kennels on the ground want to get them up off the ground...I think...


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 10, 2010)

well they was around 800.00, which isn't bad i dont think..yeah they are five stall...they are 4x6..I like mine off the ground bc less fleas...easier to rinse out..easier to worm ur dogs they are right there at ya....and you can always add on! I built mine with screws in case i need to move it but on the other hand i got a trailer it will fit on with ease


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 10, 2010)

flswiner said:


> I wouldnt use chain link unless you staple it alot like every six inches my dogs just pushed it until they escaped when i had it staples everyfoot. That non climb should work though and nice pen setup. I prefer to use the smaller sguare hog panel and only make em about 3 ft high. Thanks for the motifation I think I migh tgo build some kennels tomorrow



I used the chain link and just ran a 2x4 runner about 4in. high around the bottom and then one around the top and then stapled it. Have not had one to get out yet.


----------



## flswiner (Sep 10, 2010)

good idea plott man


----------



## DOD (Sep 10, 2010)

Second that what Koyote said about chewing, same problem with regular gauge chain link.  I used what they call goat panel, basically bull panel with 2"x4" squares. You can get it at tractor supply up to 5 feet tall.  Kennels make EVERYTHING 10x easier, nice job.


----------

